# ماهو الفرق بين السيراميك و البورسلان؟؟



## أبو تميم السوري (25 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ماهو الفرق بين السيراميك و البورسلان؟؟


----------



## إسلام علي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

والله أعلم (بدون علم مجرد تخمين)
أنه المادة واحدة ولكن البورسلين قطعة واحدة على مقاس المكان المطلوب تغطيته ولها رسمه حسب الطلب (للمستويات الرفيعة)


----------



## fihonil (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
الصلادة و السعر


----------



## المهندس مصري (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

من التجربه العمليه فان الماده المكونه للسيراميك والبورسلين واحده الا ان نسبة حرق وتصلد السطح تكون اعلى للبورسلين لذلك تكون مقاومة البورسلين للبري والاحتكاك والخدش اعلى من السيراميك العادي وبالتالي فمقاساته واشكاله تكون اكبر من بلاطات السيراميك .

ارجوا لاضافه والرد وشكرا


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم.. أنا كنت أعمل بشركة للفحوصات الانشائية وكنت أفحص البورسلين والسيراميك.. أغلب الفحوصات متشابه.. 
أما الاختلاف فهو ان السيراميك يتكون من جزءين او قطعتين الوجه والظهر (اي يتكون من عجينتين) وتكون مقاومته للأحمال اقل وكذلك مقاومة احتكاكه اقل،
اما البورسلين فيتكون من عجينة واحدة فقط (اي مادة الظهر هي نفسها مادة الوجه) ويكون ذات مقاومة اعلى واحتكاكه اعلى (حيث وجه البورسلين يكون خشن) وسمكه أكبر..
أما من ناحية الكلفة فالبورسلين يكون أغلى ثمنا ً ويفضل استخدامه في ارضية الحمامات وكذلك في المسابح والنافورات...


----------



## محمد زمان (17 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السيراميك عبارة عن طفلة يتم كبسها ثم يتم أضافة الجليز( الطبقة التى تعطى اللمعان)
أما البورسلين عبارة عن بورسلين على هيئة تراب ثم يكبس ثم يجلى مثل الرخام 
علمت هذا من تنفيذ مصنع سيراميك وبورسلين


----------



## رياح الزبيدي (17 فبراير 2009)

*الفرق بين السيراميك والبورسيلين*

اخي ابو تميم السلام عليكم

البورسيلين اقوى من السيراميك من حيث الصلابة حيث يدخل في تركيبه برادة حديد بنسبة 60% النوعية ذات المنشاء الصيني اما البورسيلين ذو المنشاء الاماراتي فيدخل برادة الحديد بنسبة 70%
وهو ياتي من حيث الصلابة بالمرتبة الثالثة بعد الحجر والمرمر


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 فبراير 2009)

البورسلين اقوى واثقل واكثر مقاومه للخدش واغلى سعرا بينما السراميك اخف وزنا واصغر حجما واقل مقاومه وارخص سعرا.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (23 فبراير 2009)

أحمد صلاح عبود قال:


> السلام عليكم.. أنا كنت أعمل بشركة للفحوصات الانشائية وكنت أفحص البورسلين والسيراميك.. أغلب الفحوصات متشابه..
> أما الاختلاف فهو ان السيراميك يتكون من جزءين او قطعتين الوجه والظهر (اي يتكون من عجينتين) وتكون مقاومته للأحمال اقل وكذلك مقاومة احتكاكه اقل،
> اما البورسلين فيتكون من عجينة واحدة فقط (اي مادة الظهر هي نفسها مادة الوجه) ويكون ذات مقاومة اعلى واحتكاكه اعلى (حيث وجه البورسلين يكون خشن) وسمكه أكبر..
> أما من ناحية الكلفة فالبورسلين يكون أغلى ثمنا ً ويفضل استخدامه في ارضية الحمامات وكذلك في المسابح والنافورات...



فعلاً وصفك جيدجداً للبورسلين والسيراميك من حيث شكل التركيبة والهيئة .... ولكن البورسلين اخي ذو سطح املس جدا جدا مما يعطي أرضيات رائعة جداً ومادته قطعة واحدة بسمك 8ملم تقريباً مما يعطيه قوة عند قطعه بآلة القط (Cuter Tools) لقوته ولأن الحديد أحد مكوناته عند الصناعة.



محمد زمان قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السيراميك عبارة عن طفلة يتم كبسها ثم يتم أضافة الجليز( الطبقة التى تعطى اللمعان)
> أما البورسلين عبارة عن بورسلين على هيئة تراب ثم يكبس ثم يجلى مثل الرخام
> علمت هذا من تنفيذ مصنع سيراميك وبورسلين


شكراً أخي العزيز معلومتك جداً قيمة تثبت لي كما كنت أتوقع أنّ المادة المصنوع منها البورسلين ليس من نفس المادة المصنوع منها السيراميك .... اخي اضفت لك تقييم لأنك تستحقه على هذه المعلومة اللطيفة مع أنها اول مشاركة لك في المنتدى.


----------



## anass81 (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

هذا رابط متعلق بالموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=115153


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (23 فبراير 2009)

مع الشكر الجزيل على هذة الاجوبة الرائعة


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (23 فبراير 2009)

إجابة الزميل أحمد صلاح عبودهي الصحيحة
السيراميك طبقة سفلية من الطين المشوي وطبقة Glazeعلوية
البورسلان طبقة واحدة قوية
ينصح باستخدام البورسلان للأرضيات المعرضة للاستخدام الشديد


----------



## ماجدان (15 مارس 2009)

أحمد صلاح عبود قال:


> السلام عليكم.. أنا كنت أعمل بشركة للفحوصات الانشائية وكنت أفحص البورسلين والسيراميك.. أغلب الفحوصات متشابه..
> أما الاختلاف فهو ان السيراميك يتكون من جزءين او قطعتين الوجه والظهر (اي يتكون من عجينتين) وتكون مقاومته للأحمال اقل وكذلك مقاومة احتكاكه اقل،
> اما البورسلين فيتكون من عجينة واحدة فقط (اي مادة الظهر هي نفسها مادة الوجه) ويكون ذات مقاومة اعلى واحتكاكه اعلى (حيث وجه البورسلين يكون خشن) وسمكه أكبر..
> أما من ناحية الكلفة فالبورسلين يكون أغلى ثمنا ً ويفضل استخدامه في ارضية الحمامات وكذلك في المسابح والنافورات...


 
ده كلام صحيح ومظبوط 100%

أشكر المهندس أحمد على التوضيح الصحيح


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 مارس 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله عليكم يااخوانا والله


----------



## محمود جادو (15 مارس 2009)

ايه التعاون ده ربنا يكرمك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 مارس 2009)

*كده............طيب اسأل على اخوانك*



سالدان قال:


> ده كلام صحيح ومظبوط 100%
> 
> أشكر المهندس أحمد على التوضيح الصحيح



مفيش تليفون حتى
وحشنا والله يا ابو حميد


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (16 مارس 2009)

على الاخوة في دول الخليج ان ينتبهوا ان المسميات في مصر غير المسميات في دول الخليج
في دول الخليج السيراميك والبورسلين متشابهان (سيراميك ) 
في مصر السيراميك مكون من طبقتين والبورسلين من عجينة واحدة
مايسمى بورسلين في مصر يسمى جرانيت صناعى في دول الخليج 
مايسمى بورسلين في دول الخليج لا يوجد لة مثيل في مصر


----------



## سنفور شاطر (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 مارس 2009)

أحب ابلغك أنه عندي بيت مستلمه مقاولة ... وكنت حائر جداً في مادة اكساء الارضية ... واليوم قررت أن أكسيها بالبورسلين .... فعلاً قوة تحمل ومظهر رائع


----------



## احمد نابليون (16 مارس 2009)

الله ينور علي كل من قام بالتوضيح 
يا رب يجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sayed266 (28 أبريل 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء 
انا أخوكم السيد ابراهيم 
مدير المعامل باحدى شركات السيراميك و البورسلين المشهورة بمصر 
الفارق بين السيراميك و البورسلين 
طبعا انا مش عارف هل يقصد بالفارق بالنسبة للاستعمال او الخصائص أو طرق التصنيع عامة :- 
من حيث الاستعمال :- 
-مقاومة الخدش في البورسلين تعادل أكثر من خمس مرات لمقاومة الخدش لسطح السيراميك لذا فهو أطول عمرا 
-طبقة الديكور ( الألوان و الرسومات ) في السيراميك تكون على هيئة طبقة لا تتجاوز ال 0.1 من المللي أما البورسلين تكون على مستوى السمك بالكامل 
و لذلك السببين لوقارنا بين عمر السيراميك و لبورسلين يكون ليس هناك مقارنة أي لو تخيلنا ان عمر طبقة الديكور في السيراميك 3 سنوانت يكون البورسلين حوالي 1000 عام بدون مبالغة 
- أما بخصوص الصلابة ففي البورسلين تكون 500 كجم / سم مربع و في السيراميك تكون 250 كجم/سممربع 
اي ان السيراميك لا يتحمل الضغوط العاليه لذا يستعمل البورسلين في الاماكن ذات الخدمة الشاقة 
- امتصاص الماء في البورسلين حوالي 0.1% اما السيراميك الارضيات حوالي 6% ده في الشركات المحترمة و حتى 10% في الشركات ال 0.5 كم 
و ده بيأثر طبعا في النشع و الاماكن اللتي تحتوي على الماء 
*** لا أثقل عليكم **** فهذه بعض الفروق و يوجد غيرها كتير **** و بالمناسبة انا أقدم استشارات للاختيار لأن صدقوني ليس كل الانواع مناسبة لكل الظروف و انا تحت أمركم في أي سؤال ****************
*****************

يمنع وضع اي وسيلة اتصال شخصي في المشاركة

المشرف


----------



## إسلام علي (28 أبريل 2009)

أحسن الله إليك أ سيد
لكن بالنسبة للقصافة والتشرخ
هل البورسلين قصف ويتشرخ بسرعة زي السيراميك
و بخصوص منع وضع التليفون والإيميل فهو مخالف للقوانين
وأنت نيتك لا تقصد أنا عارف


----------



## عمراياد (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت لو نتناقش فيما يخص خواص العزل الكهربائي


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي sayed266 شكرا لك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوان على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ماجد الحربى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

توهتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونا 
ارجو ان يكون الجواب من ثبت افضل من التخبط في الاجوبة هكذا , المسالة فنية وليست تخمينات .


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ااااااااااااااااااسف بس ممكن مقارنه تكون بشكل اوضح يعني اجابه متخصصه شويه


----------



## descovery_2000 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرعلى المعلومات
تقبلوا تحياتي 

التوقيع




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## حمزهههههه (2 أكتوبر 2009)

والله يا جماعه انا اول مره اسمع عن الفرق ده واستفدت بجد


----------



## غريب الطباع (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم للتوضيح ......بتعرف أنا طول عمري كنت مفكر البورسلين والسيراميك هما نفس الشي ....


----------



## ahn_1981 (21 فبراير 2010)

*هل البورسيلين يقاوم الحرارة و الشمس*

هل يصلح البورسيلين لارضيات الاسطح ، هل يقاوم الحرارة و الشمس


----------



## Rawand (13 أبريل 2011)

علميا لا يوجد فرق إلا بجذر الكلمة، فالسيراميك كلمة جذرها يوناني وتعني "طين مشوي" والبورسلان هو نوع من أنواع السيراميك مع بعض الإضافات مثل الفلدسبار أو الرمل الكوارتزي.
مع العلم أن الكلمتان لهما معنيان مختلفان عالميا:
فمثلا في أوروبا، فالبورسلان هو السيراميك المصنع من الصلصال الصيني الصافي، ويكون لونه فاتحا وقريبا من البياض بل أبيض، أما السيراميك فهو صلصال به شوائب معدنية تعطيه ألوانا متدرجة من الصفار إلى الالأحمر الآجري إلى البني
وفي أميركا فالبورسلان يطلق على النخب الأول من البلاط السيراميكي وليس له علاقة بالمادة الخام.
وكلاهما (البورسلان والسيراميك) يمكن أن تحصل منها على أنخاب ذات زجاجية عالية أو لا، وذات شي جيد أو لا، وذات صلابة عالية أو لا.
المهم هنا أن تعرف فيما إذا كان نخب هذا (البورسلان أو السيراميك) مناسبا لاحتايجاتك، فالمواصفة لتباليط الجدران، غير المواصفة لتباليط الأرضيات، وتباليط الأرضيات المنزلية، غير تلك المستخدمة في الأماكن العامة، أو المستخدمة خارجيا (المعرضة للطقس).
راجع مواصفات ansi أو المواصفات المحلية للحصول على المواصفات، وتأكد من حصول المصنع على الإيزو واقرأ المواصفات التي يزود المصنع منتجاته بها لمعرفة تصنيفها.


----------



## alkernawy (13 أبريل 2011)

هناك فرق بين الصلابة stiffness تعني مقاومة المادة لاي تغير في الشكل والبعاد 
الصلادة hardness تعني مقاومة المادة لاي اختراق من قبل مادة اخرى او مقاومة البري او الخدش


----------



## خالد قدورة (14 أبريل 2011)

بالنسبة للسيراميك يجب نقعه في الماء قبل 24 ساعة من تركيبه. هل ينطبق نفس الشيء على البورسلان؟؟


----------



## alihouhou (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
*هذا رابط متعلق بالموضوع

*http://agent.a3mal.org/t130481.html


----------



## malahy (14 يناير 2012)

نريد معلومات سليمة وصحيحة مش تخمينات وكلام فاضي


----------



## سيف محمود رداس (30 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات القيمة , فعلا البورسلين اصلد واقوى من السيراميك وسعره ايضا اغلى ,


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (2 فبراير 2012)

يصل متر البورسلين يبدا من 80 حنيه الى 200 وشويه فى مصر


----------



## engineer ghaly (3 فبراير 2012)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=103231#ixzz1lJ31G2aC
*​*البورسلين اخي ذو سطح املس جدا جدا مما يعطي أرضيات رائعة جداً ومادته قطعة واحدة بسمك 8ملم تقريباً مما يعطيه قوة عند قطعه بآلة القط (Cuter Tools) لقوته ولأن الحديد أحد مكوناته عند الصناعة.*


----------



## eng-sharif (3 فبراير 2012)

لفرق بين السيراميك و البورسلين فرق كبير من ناحية المواد و التصنيع 
السيراميك : هي عبارة عن عجينة صلصال طينية المعروفة بالفخار يتم استخراجها و معالجتها على شكل عجين ثم توضع داخل قوالب في المصنع على حسب الحجم 
المطلوب وتكبس ثم تدخل الى افران عالية الحرارة قد تصل الى 1200 درجة ثم تخرج للتبريد ثم يوضع الرسم فوقها ثم طبقة تسمى الغليز وهي مادة 
تشبة الزجاج ثم تعاد الى الفرن مرة ثانية بدرجات حرارة أقل من السابق قد تصل الى 700 درجة على حسب سمك البلاطة وتصبح جاهزة
البورسلان : هي عبارة عن خليط أتربة مصنعة كلسية و غالباً ما تكون من كسارة طحن الغرانيت و الرخام الذي يتفتت من بقايا الصخور التي لا يستفاد منها بتقطيع
الرخام او الغرانيت فيتم معالجتها بطحن الرخام و الغرانيت مع بعض المواد الثانوية الاخرى مثل المثبتات شبيهه بالاسمنت الابيض القوي ثم توضع 
داخل قوالب ويتم كبسها على مكابس خاصة قوية جداً ثم تدخل الى الافران مثل السيراميك .
و البورسلان هناك نوعان منه الاول ما يكون بدون وضع طبقة غليز عليه يعد اخراجه من الفرن يتم جلي البلاطة حتى يظهر لمعة مثل جلي البلاط العادي لكن بتقنية اعلى
الثاني هي مثل السيراميك يوضع عليها رسمة وطبقة غليز الزجاجي . 

هذا بأختصار وطبعاً سبب ارتفاع سعر البورسلان عن السيراميك في بعض الاحيان طبعاً يعتمد السعر على الشركة الصانعة و الجودة لكن بشكل عام البورسلان أغلى بسبب استخدام ترابة الغرانيت و الرخام أما طين السيراميك متوفر في كل البلاد وسهل استخراجه ونقله اما ترابة البورسلان تحتاج الى طحن ونقل وهذا مكلف .


----------



## هيثم محمد على (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومه


----------



## abonaif007 (18 أبريل 2013)

طيب ازاي افرق بين التنين لما اشتري؟؟؟

التنين شبه بعض بعدين فيه بورسلان بيسموه بورسلان halfbody ازاي اعرف انه ده بورسلان هافبود موش كراميكا


----------



## مهندسة مواد عامة (18 أبريل 2013)

الله عليكم على هاي المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## حمدي شققي (10 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

